#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hüftgelenk meiner Mutter springt raus >

## Horaz

Hallo, 
bei meiner Mutter (Jahrgang 1951) wurde bereits im Jahr 2004 das rechte Hüftgelenk durch ein künstliches Hüftgelenk ersetzt (Hüftgelenksarthrose). Dies hält nach wie vor. Sie hat damit keine Beschwerden. Im März/April 2011 war dann das linke Hüftgelenk fällig, diesmal ein s.g. Kurzschaftgelenk. Nach absolvierter Reha ist ihr dann ca. 8 Wochen nach der OP dieses Hüftgelenk herausgesprungen, obwohl sich an die Anweisungen der Ärzte und Therapeuten gehalten hat, gewisse Bewegungen nicht mehr mit diesem Bein auszuführen. Das Gelenk ist beim Hinsetzen, nach dem sie mein Vater gestützt hatte, wieder reingesprungen. Weder Röntgenaufnahmen noch ein durchgeführtes MRT haben hier Aufschluss gebracht. Auch der behandelnde Orthopäde konnte bei einer Untersuchung nichts feststellen. Das gleiche Spiel im Frühjahr 2012: rausgesprungen und wieder reingesprungen, obwohl sie keine abnormale Bewegung ausgeführt hat. Wieder Röntgenaufnahmen, wieder MRT, wieder Untersuchung beim Orthopäden, keine Erklärung dafür. Im Juli 2013 ist das Gelenk wieder herausgesprungen und nicht wieder rein. Diesmal musste meine Mutter operiert werden. Diagnose: Revision mit Wechsel des Aufsteckkopfes von Halslänge S auf L (Biolox Option Keramikkopf 32 mm 12/14er Konus). Jetzt am Sonntag (nach einem Jahr und drei Monaten) ist das Gelenk trotz Austausch des Gelenkkopfes wieder herausgesprungen, ohne dass Sie eine abnormale Bewegung gemacht hätte. Das Gelenk ist nicht wieder reingesprungen und musste unter Vollnarkose wieder reingerenkt werden. Gestern wurde sie aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Röntgenaufnahmen wurden gemacht und wieder nichts gefunden. Meine Mutter hatte bereits im Jahr 2011 schon das Gefühl, bevor ihr das Gelenk das erste mal herausgesprungen ist, das Gefühl, dass mit diesem Gelenk irgend etwas nicht stimmt. Ihr behandelnder Orthopäde gab zu verstehen, dass er von der Verwendung von Kurzschaftgelenken nicht viel hält.
Mittlerweile sind sie verständlicherweise sowie wie wir Angehörigen mit unseren Nerven am Ende. Das waren jedesmal höllische Schmerzen. Wäre es denn hier mal nicht angebracht, ein Szintigramm zu machen um zu gucken, was los ist bzw. ein Gelenk mit längerem Schaft einzupflanzen? Hat hier im Forum jemand Erfahrung mit herausgesprungenen Hüftgelenken?

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Ich würde empfehlen eine Fachklinik mal aufzusuchen. Übers Internet kannst du bestimmt ein ein eurer Nähe finden und auch die Urteile von Patienten nachlesen.
Laßt euch auf keine Ärzteodysee ein.  
Viel Erfolg 
Tanja

----------

